# Detective Brass



## chuckD (Oct 14, 2004)

Doing a survey. Do detectives in your agency with gold badges wear all gold brass when in uniform or do they wear silver like patrol officers? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

Jaycee said:


> if they are patrolman detectives they wear silver, if they are sgt or above they wear gold with their uniforms. at least thats what it is for mine and neighboring deptarments


Yup same thing in my place


----------



## Motor23 (Apr 25, 2007)

det/sgt wears gold. patrol/det wear silver


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Everyone on my department has the same color badges and the same color uniforms. I've always wondered why the need to make them different. For instance, New York City has different colored badges, different colored uniforms, different shaped badges, etc. I kinda like the uniformity we have.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

We don't have the "rank" of detective in my organization. Only commissioned officers have gold badges (Lt's and higher).


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Jaycee said:


> if they are patrolman detectives they wear silver, if they are sgt or above they wear gold with their uniforms. at least thats what it is for mine and neighboring deptarments


Same here...


----------

